# What Size Litter Box?



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

What size litter box do you use?

It sounds like many people use Yesterday's News for litter? What do you use instead if they end up trying to eat the litter? Thanks.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Many members, including me, use paper towels to line the bottom of the litter box. While it isn't as absorbant in terms of smell, you can keep track of your hedgehog's urine/poop for any discoloration, etc.

As for the size of the litter box, I'd say one that's big enough to go under the wheel, so maybe the size of a baking tin, or something of the sort. If you're referring to a corner pan, I'm not sure how many hogs use those...


----------

